

What are php nested functions for? - geoka9
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/415969/what-are-php-nested-functions-for

======
geoka9
I really liked the example by the OP. I think that it's a very strange
language quirk where you have nested functions that are both globally scoped
and locally defined.

